# Farblaufeffekt (Herunterlaufende Farbe bei Spraydosen)



## chiten (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich versuche gerade im Photoshop einen farblauf zu erstellen. Der sollte so aussehen wie wenn man mit einer Spray lang an eine Fläche sprayt und die überflüssige farbe weleche nich am hintergrund haftet herunterläuft. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das hinkriegen könnte?

Habe auch schon im Internet gesucht! Leider ohne erfolg!

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruss
Chiten


----------



## phrozen (20. Oktober 2005)

Da gibt es bei deviantart.com schöne Brushes dazu:

http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=brushes+splatter

einfach mal Ausprobieren


ansonsten:
selber mit Tinte ausprobieren und verlaufen lassen und danach einscannen.


----------

